
Facebook Launches Collab App Inspired by TikTok - baseread
https://baseread.com/facebook-launches-collab-app-inspired-by-tiktok/
======
baseread
Facebook ’s app-oriented new product experiment team launched the Collab app
on Wednesday, a TikTok-style app for making music with friends.

